# 2010 Keystone Passport Ultra LIte RK288



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My dad is selling his trailer, because he seriously never uses it. Maybe been used 5-6 times since he bought it new?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41453859&cat=149#.V-Fy2Zlnv1U.facebook


----------

